# BNP eggs!!!



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Yay!!! I've got eggs!!! 32 gallon with 1 male and 2 female BNP, silvertips, one is a long fin. So inside the cave I see a clutch of maybe 30 orange eggs but also outside the cave, in open water, is another clutch of 50+ eggs. This is all new to me, should i move the ones outside the cave and try to get them inside the cave?? or will the male try to do that?? they are only 2 inches away from the cave opening.
The only other occupant in the tank is 1 Pearl gourami.

Thanks


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats.... I would try to move the eggs back into the cave and see if the male would accept and take over them. If not, you may try to artificially hatch them.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Or leave the eggs and find a home for your gourami for a while....Charles knows more, so contact him....good luck....


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

if I move them in the cave, is it possible he would abandon both clutches?

or

how would I artificially hatch them?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Breeder box with an airstone to circulate O2 rich water to the eggs should do it.

I wouldn't get too worked up about the eggs if this is the first clutch. Once your BNP start breeding, I understand it's near impossible to get them to stop.  That's the reason I never went down that road.

Oh, congrats by the way!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I hope you are right 2whellsx2. I have Smiladon's long fin albino BNP started laying egg. Going to set up a planted tank just for them.

Add to the discus. Yippie, Retirement fun in view


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> I hope you are right 2whellsx2. I have Smiladon's long fin albino BNP started laying egg. Going to set up a planted tank just for them.
> 
> Add to the discus. Yippie, Retirement fun in view


Using breeder box definitely helps. I am sure that now that they started breeding, you are going to be over-run soon


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

I decided to just leave the eggs where they are,not try to move them into the cave with dad. Doesn't look like any have been eaten, must be just enough current where the clutch is sitting, no fungus, and they are so close to the front glass pane, with a magnifying glass, I can see development inside each egg. Very cool. Could hatch by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Throw them in a breeder net and put them right in the output from your filter. They will hatch well. I've done it a few times. I don't think they will last long otherwise.


----------

